# Eoi!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm fairly new to this so would be grateful of any advice/help! 

We are looking at moving to NZ and after checking all the relevant info and websites we get 140 points, do we need to have qualifications assessed before lodging our EOI? 

Thanks


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

If your degree is comparable then there is nothing else for you to worry about on this point.
Just submit and wait until your EOI selected. They will inform you on next step.
IMHO....




Stephyj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm fairly new to this so would be grateful of any advice/help!
> 
> ...


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

If your degree is not comparable... You need to have PAR assessment.
You can get it from Home NZQA


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi there,my wife 2 young children and my self are filling in an eoi,we have 135 points with no job offers,would it be still worth applying?thankyou...


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

I think go for it, if you have a skill that's on one of the skills shortage lists along with qualifications then do it! 

Good luck,


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for reply,both our jobs are not on shortage lists,but we are both well qualified in our fields,healthcare pro and gas service eng,another few points would be nice....


----------

